# Marvel Avengers: Endgame - Auch in Deutschland auf Rekordniveau



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Marvel Avengers: Endgame - Auch in Deutschland auf Rekordniveau*

						Zuletzt berichteten wir über den globalen Erfolg von Avengers: Endgame der Marvel Studios. Nun zeichnet sich auch in Deutschland ein herausragendes Ergebnis ab. Nach Hochrechnungen sollen die ersten fünf Tage in Deutschland 2,13 Millionen Tickets gebracht haben - nur Fack Ju Göhte 3 soll 2017 minimal besser gewesen sein. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Marvel Avengers: Endgame - Auch in Deutschland auf Rekordniveau*


----------



## PeaceTank (2. Mai 2019)

Leider sagt das Nichts über die Qualität des Filmes aus...

P.S.   Ich fand ihn leider schlecht....., nach Avenger Infinity War war ich dagegen voll geflasht !!!


----------



## murkskopf (2. Mai 2019)

PeaceTank schrieb:


> Leider sagt das Nichts über die Qualität des Filmes aus...
> 
> P.S.   Ich fand ihn leider schlecht....., nach Avenger Infinity War war ich dagegen voll geflasht !!!



Schlecht ist etwas hart, aber er konnte nicht die Qualität des Vorgängers erreichen.


----------



## ich558 (2. Mai 2019)

Jetzt kommen gleich wieder die Hampelmänner, die sich über Superheldenfilme beschweren und generell keine Filme im Kino finden die ihrem Intellekt gerecht werden


----------



## XXTREME (2. Mai 2019)

Ich war noch nicht drin muss ich zugeben aber ist jetzt auch nicht ganz so mein Genre . Freu mich auf den neuen Godzilla, ist irgendwie mehr meins. Endgame hole ich mir dann mal auf BluRay .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (2. Mai 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen gleich wieder die Hampelmänner, die sich über Superheldenfilme beschweren und generell keine Filme im Kino finden die ihrem Intellekt gerecht werden



Und Du bist jemand, der schon mal "vorsorglich" beleidigend wird, obwohl bisher kein Kommentar Deiner Beschreibung entspricht? Naja, man kann sich halt auch selbst peinlich darstellen.


BTT: Habe ihn noch nicht gesehen, werde aber wohl auch noch zu denen gehören, die sich den Film im Kino ansehen werden. 

Andere Beiträge sprechen ja davon, dass der immense Erfolg schlecht fürs Kino ansich wäre, ich finde das Gegenteil ist der Fall! Meiner Meinung nach sollten sich die Kinobetreiber freuen, dass es in Zeiten von sehr erfolgreichen Streamingdiensten (durch die schon zigfach der Abgesang auf die Kinos angestimmt wurde), dennoch Filme gibt, die zig Millionen Menschen (zahlende Kunden  ) in die Kinos locken!


----------



## ich558 (2. Mai 2019)

juko888 schrieb:


> Und Du bist jemand, der schon mal "vorsorglich" beleidigend wird, obwohl bisher kein Kommentar Deiner Beschreibung entspricht? Naja, man kann sich halt auch selbst peinlich darstellen.
> 
> 
> BTT: Habe ihn noch nicht gesehen, werde aber wohl auch noch zu denen gehören, die sich den Film im Kino ansehen werden.
> ...



nein eher nachträglich wenn ich mir die Kommentare unter den letzten Avenger Posts ansehe


----------



## RyzA (2. Mai 2019)

Ich habe den Film natürlich auch im Kino gesehen und finde ihn gut-sehr gut.
9/10 Punkte oder die Note 2+
Wäre er an manchen Stellen etwas flüssiger und etwas mehr Action drin, dann würde ich ihn 10/10 geben.
Ansonsten ein episches Finale!


----------



## Asuramaru (3. Mai 2019)

Also um das mal genauer zu sagen rein Objektiv betrachtet hat jeder recht mit seiner Meinung das der Film super Gut ist,aber auch total schlecht.

Ich selber vermisse Carol Danvers im Film und wir wissen nicht wie der Film auf uns Wirken würde wenn er anders gestaltet währe.Wenn man Captain marvel besser eingebaut hätte und man sich vielleicht auch auf andere dinge Konzentriert hätte.Unter Umständen könnte der Film sogar noch besser wirken,das wissen wir aber nicht,von daher hat in erster Linie jeder recht mit seiner Kritik das er ihn Super gut oder aber auch total schlecht findet.

Man muss jede Kritik halt rein Objektiv betrachten,ich hatte einen Epischen Kampf zwischen Thanos und Captain Marvel erwartet,den habe ich leider nicht bekommen,dennoch gefällt mir der Film sehr gut.In meienr Fantasie aber stelle ich mir das ganze noch Epischer vor wenn man wirklich einen solchen Kampf eingebaut hätte,und sie viel mehr Screentime gehabt hätte.

Das wissen wir alles nicht,von daher sollte man jede Meinung akzeptieren,egal ob sie Gut oder Schlecht ist,weil jeder mit seiner Meinung in gewisserweise Recht hat.

Jeder hat sich halt vieles anders Vorgestellt,nun ich brech mir jetzt kein Zacken aus der krone weil Captain Marvel nur 5min Screentme hatte und der Kampf nicht so wahr wie ich es mir Vorgestellt und auch Gewünscht hatte.Deswegen fang ich nicht an den Film zu haten,sondern trauere.

Man sollte das ganze rein Objektiv betrachten.


----------



## pietcux (3. Mai 2019)

An Alle, die noch nicht drin waren, es könnte hilfreich sein vorher noch ein paar Stunden altes Avenger Material als Refesher zu schauen, damit man alles gut versteht. Bin erst spät in die Serie eingestiegen und hab viele Helden / Heldinnen gar nicht gekannt. Der nächste John Wick wird da wesentlich leichter zu verstehen sein....


----------



## RyzA (3. Mai 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ich selber vermisse Carol Danvers im Film und wir wissen nicht wie der Film auf uns Wirken würde wenn er anders gestaltet währe.Wenn man Captain marvel besser eingebaut hätte und man sich vielleicht auch auf andere dinge Konzentriert hätte.Unter Umständen könnte der Film sogar noch besser wirken,das wissen wir aber nicht,von daher hat in erster Linie jeder recht mit seiner Kritik das er ihn Super gut oder aber auch total schlecht findet.
> 
> Man muss jede Kritik halt rein Objektiv betrachten,ich hatte einen Epischen Kampf zwischen Thanos und Captain Marvel erwartet,den habe ich leider nicht bekommen,dennoch gefällt mir der Film sehr gut.In meienr Fantasie aber stelle ich mir das ganze noch Epischer vor wenn man wirklich einen solchen Kampf eingebaut hätte,und sie viel mehr Screentime gehabt hätte.


Das wäre auch der einzige und größte Kritikpunkt von mir am Film.



Spoiler



Aber es laufen die Verträge von Robert Downey Jr, Chris Hemsworth und Chris Evans aus. Da mußte man sich entscheiden wie man das macht. Und man hat sich für Iron Man als Märtyrer entschieden.


----------



## Asuramaru (3. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das wäre auch der einzige und größte Kritikpunkt von mir am Film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt genau und eines ist immer absolut Kurios,die Zeitreise wird so oft kritisiert mit den Worten Unlogisch,natürlich ist die Unlogisch weil wir überhaupt nicht wissen wie Zeitreisen Funktioniert.Wir haben keine Zeitmaschine und alles was wir wissen sind nur Theorien,keine davon stimmt, weil sonst hätten wir eine Zeitmaschine.

Das Zeitreisen ist etwas erfundenes innerhalb einer Fiktiven Welt,und in jedem Zeitreisefilm funktioniert das anders.Jeder Schreiber macht sich da seine eigenen Regeln.

Wir wissen nicht wie Zeitreisen wirklich Funktioniert,das wird nie beachtet.

Die Verträge laufen aus und man hat das innerhalb des MCU seine eigenen Regeln zu Zeitreisen aufgestellt,sich dann noch spaßighalber über die anderen Lustig gemacht und das wars.

Tony ist Tod,und kann nicht zurück geholt werden,fertig,die Regeln des MCU haben es so festgelegt.

Anderer seits,wer eine Zeitmaschine im Keller stehen hat kann ja mal gern vorbeischauen,ich glaub ich hab da noch sone total Verstaubte Tardis stehen .


----------

